# How do you really feel about "striping"



## gmccall

Hello,


Well, it's August of 2006, and I am looking at a Simplicity Conquest v the JD X500.

I like both.

I am concerned about this Striping effect. Isn't it a lot of work?? I think it looks great on a golf green or a baseball field, but is it an issue to manage on a fairly common 2 acre yard with a few trees, a large swing set, volly ball poles, a garden, a pool, a small barn and detached garage to cut around?

...sounds like maybe a striped mess, perhaps? Yes? No?

Would I be happy with a bunch of 50" rings around my trees and stuff?

What about all that striping backing up? And how do you learn to cross-stripe?

All I want to do is "cut AND bag" my grass, I don't want to be a "greens keeper".

How do you guys handle this issue?

The Conquest does seem like a very good machine. So does the Deere.

Your opinions would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Mac


----------



## Live Oak

In my opinion, stripping looks great when it is done correctly but is a big pain in the butt with respect to added time and effort to get her done. My prime concerns are getting the grass cut even and smooth in a single pass as well as having the clippings chopped up well so they will settle back into the turf. With this extremely hot and dry weather, the grass mulch clippings help the soil to retain moisture and eventually return nutrients to the soil as they decompose. For me............I want a well built and reliable machine that gets the cut done efficiently and I am not concerned about stripping. Stripping is not so bad to get done if you don't have a lot of trimming and obstacles to mow around but that is just not the case for my lawn.


----------



## gmccall

Chief,

Yes, sir. I understand you completely.

I am starting to get a sinking feeling about buying the Simplicity Conquest over the JD X500. That is why I started this thread.

I believe the Conquest has a couple of product benefits over the JD X500, such as Automatic Traction Control for one, but I also have this feeling that the Striping Effect is only good for large, manicured acreage like parks, large estates, ball fields, golf greens, etc. -- and not for my own busy yard.

I thought I as very close to buying the Conquest, but...

I'm leery of problems here. 

I do not want to be a greens keeper. I want to spend LESS time cutting and bagging my grass, not more time planning and plotting out my cutting approach.

I just want to "POWER-CUT" my grass and BAG it. I want a beefy cutting machine. I don't want a yard looking like a swirled mess.

I wonder if I can get away from this striping thing with the Conquest??

More opinions or help needed. I like the Conquest...

Regards,
Mac


----------



## Live Oak

If you don't want stripping, you can always remove the stripping roller and cut the grass without the stripping effect the roller gives. I love the Deere 7 Iron mowers. They are the stoutest and best built mowers I have ever used. That is not to say that the Simplicity mower won't give you a good cut and last too. I cut a LOT more grass than the average bear so my opinion and case may be out of the norm.


----------



## chrpmaster

Mac

I owned a Simplicity for several years and loved it for just mowing and bagging the lawn. As far as the striping effect - maybe my lawn wasn't the right kind of grass but it was never very pronounced so when I mowed and cut around stuff it just didn't show up much. I think the human eye notices patterns and if the patterns are more random (like when you mow around things) most people don't seem to notice. Sometimes when I had the time I tried to stripe the lawn and it worked well. I am not sure I'd mess with trying to remove the rollers on from the deck. They are designed to keep the deck running smooth. 

I agree with Chief the JD is a very nice mower too but I can only speak from my experience about the Simplicity. If the dealer seems good and you like the mower I would go for it. The only reason I sold the Simplicity was because I traded it in for a Grasshopper zero turn with bagger. Kinda wish I hadn't now.

Andy

P.S. Of course we want pictures of whatever you end up with!


----------



## gmccall

Thank you for your opinion, guys. 

Very helpful indeed. It may seem strange, as most people love striping, but I don't like the idea just for me and my use, though it looks fantastic on an estate or ball field, etc., etc.

I am leaning toward the JD X500 now as the local JD dealer will take my L120 in on a very nice trade-up, and the Simpliciity dealer does not wish to do that. My Deere dealer gave a price I can hardly walk away from, and the JD x500 series is a better competitor with the Conquest. 

The Simplicity is a wonderful machine. I have done my homework on both machines.

I really like both. There are features I seriously like on both units as each as it's own set of good points. 

It's really a tough decision.

...then again, one sees a lot of Green around here, so...


Have a great holiday week end.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## LesSho

*Striping - easy and looks goog*

I have used Simplicity mowers since 1965. MY last three in order were a 3416H, a 7117H and am now a proud owner of a new Legacy XL. I mow just over 4 acres with very little level ground but the striping effect either up and down the hills or around the hills makes a very appealing view and my wife loves it. It does take a little extra time around trees and shrubs but I feel it is worth it.

My primary reason for using Simplicity is that I can take them around hill sides that I cannot get any other riding mower or small tractor to stick to without sliding or flipping over. Being able to get the proper parts to keep the older ones running like new is also a plus. Still use a 3414 with a belly mount sickle bar for trimming ditch lines and it runs almost as good as new.


----------



## Archdean

"My primary reason for using Simplicity is that I can take them around hill sides that I cannot get any other riding mower or small tractor to stick to without sliding or flipping over."

Hi LesSho and welcome, having said that I might add your comment above is a very broad brush, just which brands (machines) are you referencing that slide or tip over?? Inquiring mind wants to know!


----------



## LesSho

I have tried several different models of the Sears Craftsman, Gravely riders and Snapper as well as Murray and White. The only models besides the Simplicity that I have found that I can mow around some of my steep banks are those that are built on the same frame as the Simplicity. 

There are some models on the market that I have not tried. The local Simplicity dealer has one that he mows a steeper bank than what I go but it has two wide lugged tires on all four corners and has a low center of gravity that makes for a good design but it sells for around $24,000 which I feel is a bit high for my budget. 

I will admit that I am mowing some banks that no manufacturer would recommend you put their equipment on. The older Simplicity models like the 3400 series or the 7100 series allows me to shift my weight from the center of the seat to out over the fender above the wheel on the up hill side. I do use loaded tires with chains on the rear. Dual wheels on the rear would likely make it safer but have not seen a wheel stacker kit for a very long time. 

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Archdean

Yes it does and thanks for the input, I have a similiar problem and was accustom to put my self over the side to prevent that "OH Crap"  feeling even with a heavy Diesel Kubota, then added JD rear wheel weights and it's almost impossible to tip now!!   

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/GardenTractorMods001.jpg">


----------



## saldana17

*Striping*

I like to STRIPE.
Every time I do my wife says she sure likes the way the lawn looks. 
That is important.
Saldana


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

The way I do my stripping, hope it doesnt sound like a striper. But I have a simplicity regent and i just overlap my just made tire marks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

The way I do my stripping, hope it doesnt sound like a striper. But I have a simplicity regent and i just overlap my just made tire marks.


----------

